
Facebook now requires your Social Security number to buy political ads - codegeek
http://money.cnn.com/2018/05/22/technology/facebook-ads-social-security-number/index.html
======
kinsomo
> In addition to a Social Security number, users wishing to buy ads will need
> to provide a picture of a government-issued ID and a US mailing address.
> Once Facebook verifies the information submitted, the company will mail a
> code to the provided address to authorize the user's Facebook account to buy
> ads.

State actors more than likely...

1\. have access to giant databases of Americans' personal info (including
SSNs),

2\. the ability to forge a genuine-looking fake ID (or photoshop a photo of
one), and

3\. the ability to conduct a well-timed mail-theft (American mailboxes are
notoriously insecure, and they could use USPS Informed Delivery to know
exactly when to do it).

I don't think these procedures will be effective against any of the entities
that matter.

~~~
tomatotomato37
>the ability to conduct a well-timed mail-theft (American mailboxes are
notoriously insecure, and they could use USPS Informed Delivery to know
exactly when to do it).

Not even that. The same credentials needed to buy an ad could also buy a PO
box for a trivial fee

------
mr_spothawk
reminder: this information was provided to the open market by the credit
reporting agency hax, dont blame me if you see my social in there

~~~
sunir
That’s why they are doing a positive challenge as well.

